# Looking for a home builder



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have my house plans and getting ready to start to talk to some builders. I'm looking to build an ICF house and want to contract someone who will let us do a majority of the build. We would do the build on our own but the bank requires us to hire a general. Any recommendations????


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*`*

change banks. i think i went thru first national. they were the only ones in town that would loan me money with being a gc


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.force5walls.com/


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I can guarentee you the best price on installation of Trane hvac equipment for your a/c, installed by nate certified techs,shoot me a pm for details...


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Sending you a pm.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Try Doug Herrick @ Coastal ICF in Pensacola


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jesse Casey 944-4444 great guy!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

deckhand said:


> Try Doug Herrick @ Coastal ICF in Pensacola


x2..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Shon Owens 554-0701


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Doug is only going to do the ICF you will still need a GC. However Doug is the guy you want to do your ICF portion. He does most of them in the area. Great guy stop by his office or call and he will answer any questions you have and is very knowledgeable.


----------

